# Asus laptops?



## Coty-Coyote (May 28, 2012)

My major basically requires me to have a gaming computer and my preferences lean towards a notebook. I have been looking at Asus quite a bit, specifically the G74.

Now, they seem good for the money and a lot of people have them, but getting something based on popularity alone is not usually a good idea.

Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 28, 2012)

some friends of mine have asus laptops and i cant really see anything bad about them!


----------



## BRN (May 28, 2012)

Coty-Coyote said:


> My major basically requires me to have a gaming computer and my preferences lean towards a notebook.


This will be difficult, really. With gaming hardware comes high performance; with high performance comes some really intense cycles. In your laptop, you'll need a more powerful PSU, and efficient cooling... else you'll either be sacrificing battery life, usable life, and temperature dissipation, merely in favour of size.

I can't say much for ASUS laptops in particular, though. I haven't had any experience with them. ASUS hardware in my computer has never failed me, though.


----------



## Viridis (May 28, 2012)

Most people that I see around here that are into PC gaming have ASUS laptops.  They appear to be of good build quality, and up to the task of extensive gaming.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2012)

My laptop is an ASUS, and I love it. I forget the exact model right now, but it can handle pretty much any of my games (Skyrim, Borderlands, L4D2) on high settings with no major lag. Good build quality, although their speakers usually suck. Another plus is they're fairly inexpensive for the components. I have an 2.5 Ghz i5, 8Gb of RAM, and 750Gb of storage space for around $720


----------



## Aetius (May 28, 2012)

These guys are pretty damn good, its where I got my amazing gaming laptop from.
http://www.sagernotebook.com/index.php?page=category_browse&selected_cat=11

Asus is a pretty good company too, so no reason to not to look at their laptops.
Just stay the fuck away from the Macbook.


----------



## Fay V (May 28, 2012)

I have a refurbished g73 Asus. That thing is a beast. The cooling is great as it goes back not down. Ive never had it over heat. At its worst it wasn't burning hot just noticeably warm. That's when I was watching netflix and playing Tera at the same time. 

Only issue I ever had was knocking the internal pin for the adapter out of place. Also it's huge so remember that


----------



## Runefox (May 28, 2012)

Asus makes beastly notebooks for gaming, but as with any gaming notebook, expect there to be random hiccups along the way due to the increased stress on the overall system, both in terms of electrical and thermal. I've seen plenty of Asus G-series notebooks come back with bad this or bad that, though that's not to say they're no good. Just remember to get the extended warranty, is all. Something that expensive and that powerful needs a longer warranty than the lonely year they give you out of the box.


----------



## Saiko (May 28, 2012)

I'd venture to say Asus is one of the most reliable brands out there. I myself use one of their old Eee PC's (tiny netbook). This thing is like 6 years old and has had no problems. It's a small, young company trying to establish itself; so it tries to put out excellent quality stuff.

A good example is their Zenbook. It's almost exactly like the Macbook Air but at least $200 cheaper.


----------



## Lobar (May 28, 2012)

Great build quality, they tend to build real powerhouse machines too, but the customer service is a bit shit.  Still one of the better brands to go with these days.


----------



## Pine (May 28, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend notebooks for gaming. If it waters down to that choice though, go for Asus.


----------



## Grimfang (May 29, 2012)

My Asus laptop has been pretty great, although there have been some issues. The problems I've experienced are a bit particular for few situations though. As far as I understand, OEM hardware from Asus means that the drivers for which would be from Asus. Someone correct me if that's wrong. But I upgraded from Windows Vista to Windows 7, and the lack of support and drivers for my model has been a long-standing, unresolved issue (there's a lot of people with the same model, same problem).

But I think Asus provides some pretty great deals. At the time of buying my current laptop, it was one of the best of its price range and had comparable specs to much more expensive laptops. That was maybe three or more years ago, and it's still decent for gaming, although it does run pretty hot sometimes. It's been some years without hardware failures or _major_ issues, so I would definitely vouch for Asus.


----------



## Runefox (May 29, 2012)

Grimfang, Vista drivers _usually_ work on Windows 7, if you haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 30, 2012)

What kind of major requires a gaming laptop?


----------



## Grimfang (May 30, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Grimfang, Vista drivers _usually_ work on Windows 7, if you haven't tried that yet.



I have tried getting drivers from my original drivers CD, but I didn't succeed in filling all the holes for whatever reason. One of the issues that I still have is with my optical drive, for example. It's fine most of the time, and then sometimes it ceases to respond at all (spinning until I have to force a shut down). I'll give the original CD another try though. It's been a little while since I last had to go through those issues. I just remember reading about the patch-work other people in the same situation had to do.

.. I feel like I was much better with computers when I was younger. With technology, I'm just not keeping up with the times.


----------



## Saiko (May 30, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> What kind of major requires a gaming laptop?


Anything that may involve graphics or rendering. So engineering, architecture, digital media, etc.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm typing this on an N53S. Not exactly highest quality but the 630M lets me play decently intensive games, and it's a great deal for only $900.


----------

